# Sono Tube vs Box For Subwoofer



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

My buddy and I are remodeling his basement and building a hi-end home theater setup in the process. We were talking about low-end and I remembered reading some stuff on sono-tube enclosures. He was very interested in them. 

Now, I'm not the most familiar with them so I wanted some input. Are they extremely hard to tune? After looking at the designs, building them isn't hard. Its achieving the proper frequency I'm worried about. He's looking at either 12 or 15" drivers (prob 2) because the basement is so large. 

Can someone steer me in the right direction here?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

2 - 15" would be the way to go.

The sonotube-subs just need to be searched for [ search _______ ] they are cheaper to make.

Modeling and building boxes would be my choice.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Thx for the input Oliver. I did google the sono tubes but thought id ask if they were a competitive performer to the typical box. I think were going. To go ahead and do the tubes with a pair of Bl 12's.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Join this site Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com You'll thank me later. Everything you ever wanted to know about setting up a home theater.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks a million Stereojnky.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem bro. Just post pics when you're done.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

research the tuba

Tuba HT


----------



## mrfzapper (Dec 25, 2010)

subwoofer enclosures are available in many types of cabinets above the wood. The reason for the subwoofer is a different density. The thicker envelope produces less reflection of sound or reverberation, limiting the front of the speaker.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

GSlider said:


> My buddy and I are remodeling his basement and building a hi-end home theater setup in the process. We were talking about low-end and I remembered reading some stuff on sono-tube enclosures. He was very interested in them.
> 
> Now, I'm not the most familiar with them so I wanted some input. Are they extremely hard to tune? After looking at the designs, building them isn't hard. Its achieving the proper frequency I'm worried about. He's looking at either 12 or 15" drivers (prob 2) because the basement is so large.
> 
> Can someone steer me in the right direction here?


They are no more difficult to tune over a box. Sono-tubes are easier to construct for a large enclosure. The main downside is that many people think they look funny. Then again, most people think giant box enclosures look funny too. If your friend doesn't mind the appearance of the sono-tubes then go for it. The construction will be much simpler.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I've seen plenty of SPL guys using sonotubes - single 12's barely moving and hitting 150+ db's - on plenty of power mind you.

I recall seeing one of Canada's loudest setup's and the owner commented about the bazooka bass tube - and how the design (not the bazooka equipment) is very effective.

How low are you wanting to tune to?


----------

